# DEQ2496 digital input volume



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a way to lower the input level of the digital output from my CD player, connected via toslink to the digital input on the DEQ. Currently, even at modest SPL levels, the input meter on the DEQ is in the red zone!

My CD palyer has no digital output volume control, so I hope the DEQ can give me the control I want.

Anyone know how I can lower the dig input on the DEQ??:help:


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello,unfortunately there is no control on the DEQ that allows input level control on the digital or analog inputs.

When you mean the inputs are in the red,is the meter pegged or is it just flashing red?

Also look at the Peak/RMS meter screen and switch it to output and see if the outputs are clipping,if they are not then you should be fine as long as there is no audible clipping.


----------



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the response Drudge. That explains why I could not find it!!

I will check the Peak/RMS screen as you suggest to see the output. I would be amazed if the output from the DEQ was clipping, as when I tried it the volume was low and it did not sound to be clipping - though I only tried it very briefly, as the input meter was maxing out and in-turn, ******** me out..

I'm keen to get the digital input/output thing happening, so I can use an aftermarket DAC at some point in the future, should I choose to.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Were the input meters just flickering red or are they staying fully lighted up?

Are you using a digital volume before the DEQ or are you using a volume control after?


----------



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

The meters were flickering between the yellow and the red. Kind of what you would expect to see if the volume was cranking!

When I tried the toslink connection from the CD, it was CD digital out -> digital input DEQ to analogue out -> analogue in to pre.


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

It sounds like you got just the right amount of input level.If you are playing cd's that are recorded at almost digital full scale(most of today's popular music)the meters will pretty much stay that high because they are recorded with almost no dynamic range.Those recordings may push the DEQ into clipping if the recording is riding at the digital limit.That is where you may need to reduce the levels by 2dB or so to be on the safe side.

From what I've read about the DEQ it is alright if it flickers in the red,but if your levels are hitting a steady clip level(pretty much staying red)then you would need to reduce the levels.


You want the loudest part of any recording just hitting the red(like you described) for you to maximize the DEQ's dynamic range.Which by the way is almost 18 bits at best in the real world with the DEQ's spec'd 113dB signal to noise ratio.

Just make sure the DEQ isn't clipping your preamps analog input.


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Luckydog said:


> The meters were flickering between the yellow and the red. Kind of what you would expect to see if the volume was cranking!


I encountered the same thing with DES2496 fed from iPad via UCA222,
solved by reducing all GEQ channels by 3dB..


----------

